# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Need  iinfoo  re: Carnival in Kingston

## Babalew

Hi....I'm looking for info about parade route for carnival in Kingston in april.   Anyone  wiith  info?

----------


## Bnewb

Here ya go, Babalew...
https://www.bacchanaljamaica.com/routes

----------

